# Trying to get dose right using Metracide 14 insteasd of Excel



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I recently read that the basic carbon ingredient in Metracide 14 was better and cheaper than dosing a non CO2 planted tank with Seachem Flourish Excel. I was nearly out of Excel so I purchased a gallon of Metracide and checked with a related calculator to mix the Metracide with Distilled water before dosing. This calculator is based upon the size of the container used.
I am seeking to find out how much of this mixture I should add to my 40 gallon breeder on a daily basis because I used to dose 5 - 10 ml of Excel 6 days a week. I am a bit confused because someone also stated that one can use less because the carbon ingredient is more concentrated in Metracide so half the amount can be dosed. Does that sound correct 2.5 - 5 ml a dose???
Thanks to all members who choose to respond. :fish10:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't get to read this as my computer is acting up a little but these guys usaully have good info,so here you go;
Metricide 14 to replace the Excel dosing


----------

